

Unit Testing in Linux and Multiplatform doesn't have to suck - telma1234
http://blog.typemock.com/2011/06/easy-unit-testing-in-c-for-linux.html?utm_source=socialmedia&utm_medium=socialbookmarketing&utm_campaign=I%2B%2BLinux

======
sorbits
I use CxxTest¹ but there is also GoogleTest².

Neither of these suck nor are they tied to a single platform.

¹ <http://cxxtest.tigris.org/>

² <http://code.google.com/p/googletest/>

~~~
telma1234
Those are great testing frameworks.

Isolator++ is a mocking framework that works with any xTesting framework, such
as CxxTest or GoogleTest.

Why don't you download the free trial and tell what you think
<http://www.typemock.com/isolatorpp-product-page>

------
Game_Ender
The ideas here are interesting, but they are going to need much better
documentation to prove to me they provide $600 worth of value. For now I will
stick with Boost Test which is a simple to use cross platform C++ unit testing
library, and it definitely doesn't suck:
[http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/release/libs/test/doc/html/ind...](http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/release/libs/test/doc/html/index.html)

EDIT: I found the better documentation:
[http://docs.typemock.com/Isolatorpp/Default.aspx##ippHelp.ch...](http://docs.typemock.com/Isolatorpp/Default.aspx##ippHelp.chm/introduction.htm)
They have a seemingly magic way of hooking already existing classes allowing
you to mock out methods without manual subclassing.

~~~
telma1234
Absolutely. Feel free as well to try it out and blog your thoughts or some
tips on how to get started <http://www.typemock.com/isolatorpp-product-page>

------
wccrawford
I haven't done any C++ in quite some time. Unit Tests would be a must-have at
this point.

Anyone used this and can report how well it works?

~~~
aerique
I can't report on this, but assuming you need a unit test package for C++ I
can tell you that UnitTest++[1] was very easy to pick up for me (after not
having done any C++ for 10+ years).

[1] <http://unittest-cpp.sourceforge.net/>

